# Honey Pumpkin Pie...with Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Sep 19, 2002)

Honey Pumpkin Pie 

1 16-ounce can solid pack pumpkin 
1 cup evaporated low-fat milk 
3/4 cup honey 
3 eggs -- slightly beaten 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon rum extract 
1 Pastry for single 9-inch pie crust 

Combine all ingredients except pastry in large bowl; beat until well 
blended. Pour into pastry-lined 9-inch pie plate. Bake at 400 degrees F. 
45 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. Yield: 
8 servings. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Per Serving: 274 Calories; 8g Fat (25.2% calories from fat); 7g Protein; 
46g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 71mg Cholesterol; 208mg Sodium. ++++ 
Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 1/2 Lean Meat; 1 Vegetable; 1/2 Non-Fat 
Milk; 1 1/2 Fat; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrates.


----------

